# شرح وافي وكافي عن جهاز التخدير (Anesthesia Machine



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد فترة طويلة من غيابي عنكم بسبب الدراسة 
اطل عليكم بشرح مفصل عن جهاز التخدير (Anesthesia Machine)
اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
لم استطع وضع الملف كمرفق لكبر حجمه 
رابط التحمل

http://mihd.net/r9b8tn

تقبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري
اتمنى منكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب لأمي المريضة


----------



## غضنفر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكروتقبل فائق احترامى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ نسيم الخلد .

تحياتي .

تسلم ايدك وماقصرت .

نتمنى لك النجاح الدائم والموفقية .

نثمن جهودك ومبادرتك الطيبة .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... نسيم الخلد .... كل أمنياتي الصادقة لكم بالتوفيق ... وللوالدة العزيزة بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله ...


----------



## نسيم الخلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء على المرور اللطيف 
وللعلم الملف يحتوي على 3 ملفات بوربوينت وملف word فيه شرح مفصل باللغة العربية 

تقبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية ، مشكور


----------



## م/عماد العسكر (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي نسيم الخلد

ارجو منك اخي رفعه على موقع اخر

لأنني لم استطع التحميل

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lion86 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى التوفيق لك دائما اخوك محمد عمر مهندس اجهزة طبية


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## soma-20 (17 مارس 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


----------



## therarocky (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم م/ نسيم الخلد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير طايع (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرص وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور جاري التحميل
سؤال
ماهي الاجراءات المتبعة لجعل منفسة جهاز تخدير قابلة للعمل في غرف اجهزة الرنين ؟


----------



## dhiary (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## m. mobed (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو تعليمي كيف يتم حفظ رابط التحميل وشكرا:56:


----------



## rodaena (7 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadba (15 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووا


----------



## العلاسي2011 (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## uhamad73 (17 أبريل 2011)

نرجو أخي رفعة على موقع آخر لانه يعطى No such file


----------



## فاطمة حمد (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ياجماعة انا فتحت هذا الموضوع ومافتح معي ايش اسوي؟؟
والموضوع شكلو مفيد وانا ابغى استفيد اللي فتح معاه يعلمني
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ليدي لين (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخوي الغالي

جهاز التخدير ,كل شي عن جهاز التخدير , مشروع تخرج عن جهاز التخدير، بحث عن جهاز التخدير


----------



## فادىناجي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف حذف 
يرجى إعادة رفعه


----------



## eng.medo.88 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم ويعطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك الـــــــ عافية ــــــف


----------

